# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Chicks!

## Tootsiepop254

Chick season is upon us! Has anyone found a way to heat their babies without electricity?

----------


## hunter63

Some friends did it with their gas oven on their kitchen stove (propane).....Once.
Kitchen floor was ruined.

Was an emergency when the power went out.

Maybe start by setting priorities?

----------


## Tootsiepop254

Lol. While we're replacing the kitchen floor... Just no.

----------


## Fixit

You cando it woth kerosine lamps .i have done quail this way.

----------


## crashdive123

A Mr. Heater propane heater would probably work just fine.

----------


## ronjnk

Newborn chicks are eating and pooping machines. We had a cardboard box set up with a water and feed tray. A towel was placed over the box. At night, the water was removed and a hot water bottle was placed inside. If you don't take the water out, some will invariably go for a swim. The box was set nearby the stove a safe distance. They don't need to be baked. If you hear loud, shrill, incessant peeping at night, they are cold and need to be warmed promptly.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Hey ronjnk you really know how to keep the peeps happy! :Punk:

----------


## hayshaker

chicks you say, i've got 3 turkey eggs in the incubator the hen does'nt seem to be a good setter;
her first year i believe, so i gout every morning to search for new eggs, so i can get'em in the incubator.

----------


## ronjnk

Hi Wise Old Owl. 
I certainly gave it my best try. Brings back fond memories of being awakened in the middle of the night to shrill chirping and having to get the house hot enough to bake a cake in. Ahhh, Those were the days!  :Yes:

----------


## Wildthang

Chicks..............where?

----------


## Rick

Oh man, if you have to ask you are waaaaay too old. Gaze into the crystal ball. I see an optometrist in your future.

----------


## LowKey

here's something that looks easy to build.
https://www.lehmans.com/p-1273-keros....aspx?show=all

If you don't mind chicks smelling like kerosene lamp...

----------

